# Millipede



## vivbulider (Jan 23, 2010)

I dumped the dirt from a orchid I just got into a big thing of dirt for my tank and there where about 10 flat brown millipedes will they hurt my frogs


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

No, but they will eat plant roots and compete for food with your isopods. 
If they're centipedes, they might hurt the frogs.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

And they stink.


----------

